

John McAfee, antivirus pioneer, arrested by Belize police - concertina226
http://news.techworld.com/security/3355622/john-mcafee-antivirus-pioneer-arrested-by-belize-police/

======
hello_asdf
Why would he need such a large cache of weapons? Is Belize really that
dangerous?

